# MBT Number Correction: Brass Wreck



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

For those who are maintaining a list of public spots, here is a correction. I was out there the other day side-scanning and diving on it.

*BRASS WRECK*

*MBT's Number:* 30 12.847 N 87 03.137 W

*Fisheye's Number:* 30 12.851 N 87 03.213 W

Distance from MBT's number to the wreck: 400 feet W (273°)

FishEye


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info/update. What species did you see on it?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike W said:


> Thanks for the info/update. What species did you see on it?


To be honest, there wasn't much on it. A few grunts around the edges, and a few black snapper near the windless at the north end of the wreck. I picked up a couple of shovel nose lobsters and another guy took home a medium-sized flounder.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

There was also a 5' sandbar shark that kept bugging us that day. I had to give him a jab in the side to make him keep his distance. He still kept his eye on us though. And I prefer to think of my flounder as "nice-sized," rather than "medium-sized." :yes:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

all ive ever caught there is kings, 3 one trip


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

FishEyeMaps said:


> For those who are maintaining a list of public spots, here is a correction. I was out there the other day side-scanning and diving on it.
> 
> BRASS WRECK
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surfdiver (Feb 16, 2011)

had the privilege of diving the brass wreck in the 70s when only a couple of commercial fishermen had it on Loran A. He let me dive it but I had to give him the fish. Lots of big sow snapper, and the first time I was in a fish shooting gallery and came up empty handed. A comedy show of errors and equipment failures. But other than that, a memorable dive!


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Brass wreck is still on my list of wrecks to dive. Are there ant brass pins left? I really want to add one to my collection of salvaged finds!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

TightLines172 said:


> Brass wreck is still on my list of wrecks to dive. Are there ant brass pins left? I really want to add one to my collection of salvaged finds!


Yes there are hundreds of them (Brass rods). But they are round rods they are on the West side still electrosily welded to the rails so take a hack saw with you when you go. Oh (fish eye :noI didn't know the Brass wreck was a public number. I guess it is now:001_huh:


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

IIRC, it's illegal to take anything off of a wreck that is 50 or more years old.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

FishEyeMaps said:


> For those who are maintaining a list of public spots, here is a correction. I was out there the other day side-scanning and diving on it.
> 
> *BRASS WRECK*
> 
> ...


What is the brass wreck. Is it a pile of crap or a sunk boat. 
Which number is correct. MBT or fisheye


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fisheyes numbers and it's an old wooden ship possibly a snapper smack. Still has monster anchor on it. It's 15 miles SE of pass.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

A lot of MBT numbers are way off. When I first moved here I almost sent my gps chart plotter in to Lowrance to get repaired because I was convinced it was not accurate. I was using all MBT numbers and was off by 1/4 to 1/2 mile on 80% of the numbers. After getting numbers from another website I realized it wasn't my gps but actually MBT numbers. You will waste a lot of fuel chasing those numbers. Just my experience.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Hall Pass said:


> A lot of MBT numbers are way off. When I first moved here I almost sent my gps chart plotter in to Lowrance to get repaired because I was convinced it was not accurate. I was using all MBT numbers and was off by 1/4 to 1/2 mile on 80% of the numbers. After getting numbers from another website I realized it wasn't my gps but actually MBT numbers. You will waste a lot of fuel chasing those numbers. Just my experience.


That was indeed the case. However, MBT has recently updated their site, including the page listing dive sites. The numbers on the current site are solid: http://www.mbtdivers.com/dive_sites.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Brass wreck is as well known now as the 3 barges. It use to hold a lot of nice fish but since GPS is is everyones stopping place from Destin to Pensacola. It's a bunch of ribs sticking up about 5 ft ballast stones and a windless and chain at one end. A nice dive to take pictures. On a calm weekend in the summer 5 boats will stop on it. About 85 ft sits on top of a hill so it's usually clear.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I took several large gags off of it before GPS came along.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

The good old days. When putting in your time and doing your homework meant something. Fisherman needed a little knowledge and skill, not just the latest electronics(or spots bought off of some jack ass whose wallet is larger than his respect for the divers and fisherman that have that knowledge and put in the hard work)


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

How far out of Pensacola Pass is this ?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Your 100% correct regarding that old MBT database of numbers. Many are out right labeled incorrectly as well as being off point. Example: The Mass is labeled 3 barges. I dumped mine.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

The Brass Wreck is about 17.5 miles ESE of Pensacola Pass


----------

